# Flemish giants



## taraann81 (Nov 19, 2009)

We have a couple of flemish.  Just as pets.  But I was curious if they had any other purpose?  I assume they grow to slow to be economical meat rabbits.  They don't have special fur.

So do people only keep them for show or pets?

Thanks


----------



## miss_thenorth (Nov 19, 2009)

Hey!  Long time no talk!  from what I gather, they are usually pets.  When I was researching meat breeds, I thought flemish might be good  for meat, but soon found out they grow too slowly to be a productive source.  However, two of my girls have flemish in them.  Also, usualy white rabbits are preferreed for their hides, as white dyes to any colour, whereas coloured rabbits , it is hard to match their colours to make something out of them with consisten colour.

That's not saying you can't eat them, but.....  from what I have gathered, they are mainly pets.

have fun with them!

PS how is your new goat doing?  i read the sad story about Sweet Pea.  My condolences.


----------



## taraann81 (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks!

I was thinking we may have one litter.  Sell some as pets and than eat the extras!  We won't mind if they take a while to grow out.

Agnes(new goat) is settling in wonderfully.  She is a real sweetie!


----------



## maihlet (Nov 24, 2009)

We just started raising Rabbits for meat. My Wife wanted to raise the Flemish Giants for Meat.

My Wife is from Germany and I guess over there it's common to raise them for "Roasting" rather than the smaller ones like New Zealand or Californian which grow faster and are considered to be "Fryers".

Currently I have one Buck and 5 Does all Flemish Giant. One is ready to mate but we wanted to wait so the babes weren't born in the Cold.

The other 4 have Birthdates of June 9TH this past summer, so I'm told they're too young to mate.

We also have one Lion Head which my Daughter JUST HAD TO HAVE... She's out there with the rest of them enjoying life next to our garden.

I have no idea what I'm going to do with the Lion Head. I thought about breeding her, but I'm very hessitant to do so with my Flemish Giant Buck since she's never been bred before.

I'm looking forward to learning more on this forum. And I welcome any insight anyone can give a first timer who's trying to raise Flemish Giants for Meat.


----------



## RabbitMage (Nov 24, 2009)

maihlet said:
			
		

> I have no idea what I'm going to do with the Lion Head. I thought about breeding her, but I'm very hessitant to do so with my Flemish Giant Buck since she's never been bred before.


Usually breeding rabbits of different sizes isn't a big deal, but I can't imagine this ending well. If you Lionhead is properly sized, your Flemish buck is probably 4 times her size. If you must breed her, find a buck closer to her size-another lionhead or a Netherland or something.


----------



## maihlet (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm not sure what to do with her. She's not really all that friendly to me and now my Daughters lost interest in her. So I kind of just keep her out there with the rest of the Bunnies in the fresh air and sunshine. She has a large caged in area. Maybe she's angry at being surrounded by all those BIG Bunnies around her?


----------



## miss_thenorth (Nov 24, 2009)

The reason most people don't raise flemish giants for meat is b/c they grow slowly.  their feed conversion ratio is not a good  as say a NZ or  a cali. Those breeds gorw that fastest in the least amount of time with the least amount of feed.  both those breeds can be raised for either fryers or broilers, one at 8 weeks, one at 12 weeks.  Beyond that, they do not convert their feed as well.  also , they are bigger boned than the  other two breeds, meaning they have more bones.

that being said, if yo want to raise them for meat, They will still be good.  they will just eat more to get to the weight you want them, and then alot of the weight will be bone.   

As far as breeding  lionhead doe to a flemish buck,  it is not recommended to do that, as the small doe will very probably have a difficult birth due to the fact that the kits will be bigger  (b/c of the flemish buck)  I would seriously reconsider doing this.  If you want to get a smaller buck for the lionhead, that would be great.  Either another lionhead or a minilop--that would produce a lionlop. Andthey are popular for pets.
Also, rabbits thrive better in the cold than they do in heat.  I have a pregnant doe right now, and have had many litters in the dead of winter.  It wa more difficult to breed in the heat of summer.

Good luck with your meat raising endeavours.!  there are quite a few rabbit breeders here if you have any questions or concerns.


----------



## Goatzilla (Nov 24, 2009)

You are probably better off to either sell or give the lionhead away. Right now it seems like nobody is interested in it much, and it's taking up cage space that another, more productive rabbit could be using. I raise rabbit for meat and exhibition, and I need every cage space I can get. That cage would do you much more good housing a bred meat producing doe than a rabbit that consumes feed and gives nothing in return. JMHO.


----------

